# 32 bit or 64??



## deleted11052011 (May 5, 2011)

Have a dell inspirion 1545 want to purchase and install window program. 7 or xp which ever i get cheapest. my ? is , what determines the 32 or 64 bit decision? if its my inspirion how do i find out what it is? or can i get either/or and if thats so what are advantages of 32/64? thanks


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Your CPU will determine as to whether or not you can run a 64bit OS. Download and run CPU-Z and run it. Under the CPU tab let us know what it says in the Instructions field, or just post back a screen shot.

You can also run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor which will tell you if your computer can run Windows 7


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

32 or 64 bit refers to the type of hardware in your laptop. Do you have Windows installed now? If so, which version? Any stickers on the laptop identifying whether you have 32 or 64 bit hardware?

If you have 64 bit, you can install a 32 or 64 bit operating system. If you have 32 bit hardware, you can only install a 32 bit OS. before you try and install Win7, I'd check Dell's website and make sure you can find the appropriate 32/64 bit drivers for your system.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

The Inspiron 1545 ships with an Intel T4200 2GHz CPU, which is capable of 64bit. It also can have up to 4GB of RAM (depending on what was purchased at the time), and an Intel GMA 4500MHD video chipset, which should be capable of running Aero as well.

This laptop should run Windows 7 well, either 32bit or 64bit, if it was purchased with more than 2GB of RAM.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

kentco said:


> Have a dell inspirion 1545 want to purchase and install window program. 7 or xp which ever i get cheapest. my ? is , what determines the 32 or 64 bit decision? if its my inspirion how do i find out what it is? or can i get either/or and if thats so what are advantages of 32/64? thanks


64 bit is safer in terms of malware and virus and generally faster so if possible, it is the better choice!


----------

